
Camera That Lets You Shoot Now, Focus Later - nexneo
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2387422,00.asp
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2681618>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2681690>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2681554> <\- This has lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2682007>

